# turn of the century 4 cycle clip on motor  G E ROUNDS



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

This is a very early clip on motor much like a E R Thomas arrangement..........i recently picked this up and im eager to learn anything at all about it

my understanding is that g e rounds was a champion safety bike era  racer

if anyone has any information im very appreciative










to emphasize its size i set it next to a 12 harley motor..........momma loves it when i bring stuff in and set it on the kitchen table





sadly it was damaged by the idiots at tsa...............i am sick about it........the motor manages to make it thru history virtually unscathed only to be manhandled on a 8 hr flight,i am taking appropiate action but of course nothing but my malfunctioning time machine can really heal the wound...........heres a pic from my motel room prepacked.......and i packed it very very well,they unpacked it and loosely hobbled the package back together..........the fools even upacked my packed in other packages schebler carbs and they sustained less signifigant damage,but damage none the less


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 28, 2013)

That's government work for you,
They don't give a rip about you or me.
What's the damage?
That's a cool little motor regardless.


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

it got dropped somewhere and chipped the pulley and at the same time the very outer thread on the crank pin of the pulley side..........i have a bunch of early cycles but this one is my favorite right now...........i had a hunger for an e r thomas and to a lesser extent the steffey.........this motor i feel is stronger/more signifigant than either so my thirst is quenched......any help/info greatly appreciated


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 28, 2013)

*What a shame!*

THAT'S SECURITY FOR YOU!! Just another item to them and no repect for Antiques.
On the plus side, at least they didn't damage it even more.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2013)

Those as_holes!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you tore them a new one! Dam_! I'm pissed off just thinking about it. Ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

eh,it could always be worse.......i would love to see a era picture of this bike motor in action or any other info

pics of it mocked up in my liberty "big tube" frame model 40


----------



## tailhole (Apr 28, 2013)

*Nice Bike!*



thehugheseum said:


> eh,it could always be worse.......i would love to see a era picture of this bike motor in action or any other info
> 
> pics of it mocked up in my liberty "big tube" frame model 40
> 
> View attachment 94137View attachment 94138View attachment 94139View attachment 94140View attachment 94141View attachment 94142View attachment 94143



That is a super fun looking project.  Keep us posted.


----------



## thehugheseum (May 6, 2013)




----------



## thehugheseum (May 6, 2013)




----------



## pelletman (May 10, 2013)

Nice.  Where did you find all this?  You have someone local?  You should have Carey tell David Herlihy to see what he can find at the Boston Library


----------



## Nickinator (May 10, 2013)

Nice project man! I hope one day to find a shaw motor and put it on a Indian bicycle, thats my dream motorbike.

Nick.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 1, 2013)

ive since this posting found evidence george was running a garage in 1908 in plymouth.............so this motor could actually be later than i was hoping........still nothing solid but new info casts doubt


----------



## JRE123 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Super looking engine*

Dam sure looks great.  I would love to own a piece of history like that.  Looking forward to the build progress.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 12, 2013)

momma went to vegas for several days and i received some wood rims today so i scabbed some hubs into them and mounted skins for a little mock up,nice to see it on wheels even though its got a mountain to climb 
........also scored a early mixer lunky "carb" that i think would be considered correct both in size and era


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## dave the wave (Jun 19, 2013)

the engine might be before 1911' ish,give or take and can be mounted upright as opposed to at a angle like many of the early motorized bicycles were.i could be wrong nonetheless.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 25, 2013)

we just got back from a very cool trip and we visited a very high level collection with probably more preteen motorcycles than any other in the world and this motor is definitely pre 1910 and im now even more convinced both that its pre 1900 and that its very likely 95/6/7 produced or even earlier...........

this motor and the small clip ons that existed at that time for the most part sat as i have it in the pics..........one of the big things i noticed on the earliest motors is the 2 stud cylinder head and the g e has the crudest pin set (these 2 stud motors seem to have a eyelet on the bottom and either a bolt or a pin holding it horizontally) i have seen so far


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 9, 2013)

Wouw! What a nice work!! I love pioneers motorcycles like this!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Adam,
Have you seen this one:


----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 12, 2013)

nice steffey,they were mostly 2 strokes and a little later than the g e rounds motor,im pretty sure i have a very good match for frame/fork/wheel and crank setup...........

liberty were ny bikes and g e ran a manufactiring firm called silvertown.........we quickly jump to the conclusion that we need to find a "silvertown" built/badged bike but in reality liberty could have just as well sold bikes manufactured by silvertown but badged liberty.........plymouth mass aint too far from ny so for now it stays as is

    we just found another very fricken cool turn of the century motorbike as well............yeah i will start a seperate thread............its a monster,not as heavy as the g e rounds but damn close............pics soon chums


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2013)

Before everyone gets too excited about "Steffey's", there are some fakes out there too.
A garden tractor manufacturer built an almost identical engine well into the 1920's.
I had bought a cosmetically restored, running tractor for only $650 complete.
One difference is that the Steffey exhaust never exited perpendicular or parallel to the direction the case was mounted at. It was canted slightly so as to clear the cycles down tube. second, the mounting bosses are also different. Third has something to do with the holes drilled at the top of the cylinder. So beware!


----------

